# 10k in June - advice avoiding hypos



## Bunny74 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm running the Leeds 10K on 19 June and have thus far run around 4-5k which usually takes 20-25 minutes.  I monitor my BS closely and am finding that it starts normal (around 5mmol) and then goes high post run (8-9mmol).  As I am not exercising for that long, I am quite nervous of doing longer runs, and my BS going low quite quickly after the highs experienced above.  Any advice would be gratefully received 
I am 37, around 61kgs, and I run early in the morning (6.30am) prior to breakfast.
I am also experiencing tendonitis around my ankle, which I am resting, and applying lots of ibuprofen gel at the moment, which seems to be doing the trick!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

It's possible that your levels are going up because of a couple of things - you may be experiencing Dawn Phenomenon, where your liver is giving you a glucose boost to start the day, and/or you may not have enough insulin circulating to get the glucose into your cells for energy. I usually time my runs for a couple of hours after breakfast, although I appreciate this isn't always practical - but it does mean that I have both food digesting and insulin circulating. As you build up your training it might be worth trying this at weekends for your longer runs. I find that the lows come in the hours afterwards so I reduce my meal insulin for subsequent meals after a run.

I would tend to try and start my run at a higher level than 5, perhaps you could have a drink of orange juice and a little matching insulin before your run? I'm afraid it's a very individual thing - I know that what works for some people doesn't work for me so it's diffcult to give advice! The key thing is to perhaps check your levels halfway through and always carry some sugar with you. I would not be worried at all by seeing an 8 or 9 after a run, it happens to me quite a lot.

Good luck with your training, and do make sure you rest that ankle properly - don't try and run through pain or mask the pain and run as you may do further damage


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2011)

For more general information about science and practice of sports with diabetes and insulin, http://www.runsweet.com/ is a useful UK based resource. Starting Sports tab is a good place to start reading on physiology, whish should give you some ideas of how to manage your run. 

Best wishes for your Leeds 10k.


----------



## Bunny74 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks both of you!  I was recommended runsweet.com by my DSN and have a had a glance over it: some good advice, although some of it's a bit technical!!!  I like to run early in the morning before my partner and 4 year old wake up - it's just easier!!!  And, I get to run when it's quiet too which is nice.  I'll take some sugar with me when I start longer runs - I take an isotonic drink with carbs in it already.  I've rested my ankle for a week and am on an 8 week training schedule which should help as I think it was as a result of too much too quickly.  Mind you, I lost about 5kg in the space of a couple of months, so it can be a little addictive when you see the results like that - it's a real confidence booster!
I'm really looking forward to Leeds, I just want to do it all properly, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2011)

Bunny74 said:


> Thanks both of you!  I was recommended runsweet.com by my DSN and have a had a glance over it: some good advice, although some of it's a bit technical!!!  I like to run early in the morning before my partner and 4 year old wake up - it's just easier!!!  And, I get to run when it's quiet too which is nice.  I'll take some sugar with me when I start longer runs - I take an isotonic drink with carbs in it already.  I've rested my ankle for a week and am on an 8 week training schedule which should help as I think it was as a result of too much too quickly.  Mind you, I lost about 5kg in the space of a couple of months, so it can be a little addictive when you see the results like that - it's a real confidence booster!
> I'm really looking forward to Leeds, I just want to do it all properly, if you know what I mean!



Absolutely Bunny! I know how addictive it can be as I've been doing it for 30 years and get so glum when injuries stop me from running! Before diagnosis 3 years ago I always preferred to run first thing, before breakfast or anything, but now I find I need to have something to eat and some insulin - such a pain! Hope the ankle behaves. Is the Leeds run the Jane Tomlinson one?


----------

